# Flavoring your plant



## peru420 (Feb 4, 2008)

My plant is in its second month and starting to bud, it gets natural sunlight and I water with perrier mostly and some water and nutes.
i was wonderin if using flavored bottled water or some propel fitness water to maybe give it a strawberry taste.
any thoughts anyone?


----------



## greenfarmer (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't think so.......


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 4, 2008)

I tried Kol-Aid one year and noticed a LITTLE difference but not one I would pay for..


----------



## kosmindtrip (Feb 18, 2008)

sweet leaf adds some goodness....as well as sweet...


----------



## rezo (Feb 18, 2008)

two products ive seen are the purps and blueberry flush they are supposed to add color and flavor


----------



## titanium3g (Feb 18, 2008)

peru420 said:


> My plant is in its second month and starting to bud, it gets natural sunlight and I water with perrier mostly and some water and nutes.
> i was wonderin if using flavored bottled water or some propel fitness water to maybe give it a strawberry taste.
> any thoughts anyone?


haha


----------



## Reiffizzle (Feb 19, 2008)

i was reading a article in high times about complex carbohydrates(complex sugars) and making it sweeter with them , but no i don't think adding flavored water will work


----------



## groprofosho (Feb 21, 2008)

i think it will. I used to put molasses in my water, as it contains many trace elements (magnesium, iron, and others) as well as sugars the plant can use. i noticed it was sweeter. then i did some research and found a guy who fertilized with dead fish and the like...and his bud smelled like dead fish. If i did it again i would try using pineapple juice or something similar. Its worth a try for sure...just be careful. ive killed plants putting mollasses in the water growing hydro. And in soil it may attract bugs. Use quality shit and you shouldnt have probs


----------



## CtotheT (Feb 26, 2008)

look at Dr Green Thumb's page he has a routine to flavor in the last 3 hrs before cutting.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Feb 27, 2008)

No, your roots filter out all the "flavors" and extract the nutrients they need.

Molasses is very good for your plants @ about 1/2-1 tsp per gallon of water, but it won't taste like molasses.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 27, 2008)

peru420 said:


> My plant is in its second month and starting to bud, it gets natural sunlight and I water with perrier mostly and some water and nutes.
> i was wonderin if using flavored bottled water or some propel fitness water to maybe give it a strawberry taste.
> any thoughts anyone?



you could just grow strawberry cough.


----------



## weedboy (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah im trying blueberry kool aid on mine but it gave the stem a little bit of a blue tent


----------



## ToastedOats (Mar 3, 2008)

if anything, i would mix like, cinnamon into the soil. Cinnamon isnt water soluble so the plant probably wouldnt be able to suck it all up, maybe just the flavor. 


Imagine cinnamon bud in a honey dutch....MMMM


----------



## flashgee (Jul 1, 2008)

how about if you put a vinilla pod in with your bub as it is drying??? anyone tryed this???


----------



## flashgee (Jul 1, 2008)

oup's sorry about the spelling....but i guess you know what i was saying


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jul 1, 2008)

the moisture would cause the bud to mold


----------



## cocobitzz (Jul 2, 2008)

Do not do that. That shit has so many chemicals in it I would be surprised if your plant made it. Some flavored waters contain Hexametophosphate which is a key ingredient in Draino. This makes me uneasy to even drink the stuff let alone smoke it.


----------



## Blackdog420 (Jul 12, 2008)

On the theory that grape vines absorb flavored characteristics from there surroundings, I took one plant during it's last week of flowering and "shock" watered it with only citrus...I took two oranges and a lime, put them in a blender with water and pureed the shit out of them..mixed with the usual nitron and topped off with water to make a gallon...to make it blunt... there was a very pleasant citrus aroma when the buds were broken once dried and a mild flavor when smoked...I was impressed to say the least...next time i'm going to try one with a heavy cabernet as well as the the citrus to see if it wasn't just a fluke...


----------



## drumsinttown (Jul 12, 2008)

I would say the theory definitely holds. i have a row about 8 feet long of heirloom tomatoes... The heirlooms at the end near the peach tree are really really sweet... The bushes at the end near my basil patch are quite a bit more spicy and robust.


----------



## techhead420 (Jul 13, 2008)

Flavor is mainly determined by the many terpenes (essential oils) in the plants. In pot there is in the ballpark of 100 different essential oils and they are primarily determined by genetics. It is these essential oils that make up the taste and aroma of marijuana. Period.

There is not a shred of proof to support the assertion that additives can add any flavor to your plants. Lots of marketing hype but no independent studies done in controlled settings. 

One way to destroy flavor is by over fertilizing and not flushing the plants at the end of their life cycle. A lot of the pot in Amsterdam in the late 1990's was like that.

Terpene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## El Duderino (Jul 13, 2008)

I dont know about flavor yet but I started using molasses in my water about 2 weeks ago and today I started to notice a real sugary smell in my room. It smells like cotton candy, sugar or maybe even vanilla. Its very pleasant and I cant wait to dry some out and taste it. 

I had been watering once a day at a mix of 1 tablespoon of molasses to a gallon of water and upped it to 2 tablespoons per galllon 2 days ago. I still got about 5 more weeks of flowering left so Im gonna experiment and see how much i can get them to take by the time theyre ready for harvest also and also whether it adds flavor or not.


----------



## techhead420 (Jul 13, 2008)

El Duderino said:


> so Im gonna experiment and see how much i can get them to take by the time theyre ready for harvest also and also whether it adds flavor or not.


 This isn't a valid approach to see if sugar adds flavor or not. You need a certain amount of plants that do have sugar and then a control group without the sugar and grow the plants IDENTICALLY. You then have people sample the pot without telling them which one is which and if they can actually tell the difference then you're on to something otherwise you're just spinning your wheels as far as knowing for sure.

Even better, have someone else give out the pot and not tell the person giving out the pot which one is which. This is how you do a "double blind" study to see if this method actually works.

Et al. anecdotes are not evidence.


----------



## dirtykidsnation (Jul 14, 2008)

When I eventually get everything together I would be down for doing a small study like this. ^.^ It would be interesting to do and possibly start up a company that can base it's information on actual studies.


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 17, 2008)

weedboy said:


> yeah im trying blueberry kool aid on mine but it gave the stem a little bit of a blue tent


why the fuck would you water your plant with blueberry koolaid???? you know how much chemicals and crap is in the koolaid mix??? your plants are not gainging anything with watering it with koolaid that is just plain retarded


----------



## stucklikechuck (Jul 17, 2008)

im putting diet coke in my resivoir because i like the taste of coke, but im diabetic so i cant have sugar. no not really...


----------



## coadus51283 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well if your gonna add flavoring why not add color too. When germinating add a few drops of food coloring to the water solution and see if it actually takes on the characteristics of the color. thought i would share that seeing as how i'm ripped.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 17, 2008)

stucklikechuck said:


> im putting diet coke in my resivoir because i like the taste of coke, but im diabetic so i cant have sugar. no not really...


 
LOL


----------



## Hags (Jul 17, 2008)

i hear flushing with oj works? not sure if im going to try this but sounds intriguing


----------



## Blackdog420 (Jul 19, 2008)

coadus51283 said:


> Well if your gonna add flavoring why not add color too. When germinating add a few drops of food coloring to the water solution and see if it actually takes on the characteristics of the color. thought i would share that seeing as how i'm ripped.


 another fugging idiot.....get off the stage fair boy....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 19, 2008)

techhead420 said:


> This isn't a valid approach to see if sugar adds flavor or not. You need a certain amount of plants that do have sugar and then a control group without the sugar and grow the plants IDENTICALLY. You then have people sample the pot without telling them which one is which and if they can actually tell the difference then you're on to something otherwise you're just spinning your wheels as far as knowing for sure.
> 
> Even better, have someone else give out the pot and not tell the person giving out the pot which one is which. This is how you do a "double blind" study to see if this method actually works.
> 
> Et al. anecdotes are not evidence.


 
I hearby volunteer to be one of the "pot tasters". I have a very keen olfactory sense and sense of taste. If anyone could taste the difference it would be me 

But seriously folks, I want my weed to taste like weed. The good taste we used to get back in the 80's. There was some really fine tasting weed in those days. Nice skunky hit, yummy


----------



## rawgit (Jul 20, 2008)

stucklikechuck said:


> im putting diet coke in my resivoir because i like the taste of coke, but im diabetic so i cant have sugar. no not really...



Dude, i used it once to ph some water.  Baaaaaad move...... 

I have since gotten the cola monkey offa my back.


----------

